# Jobs in Portugal



## Nadine_x (Apr 25, 2008)

Im 20 and currently living and working in England but im searching for a job in Portugal (especially Luz or Lagos).
Ive been searching for ages on the internet for jobs in Portugal but have found nothing. At the moment im working in telesales for a company called Caterfood but i want to move on and do something exciting. 

I can't speak Portuguese but im am looking to learn if i can find some good job opportunities. 

Any job will do but my main area is Customer Services as i have been working since i was 13 with people. 


Can anyone please help and point me in the right direction..?? 


Thankyou..!!


x


----------

